

Snowden Speaks: NSA Whistleblower Addresses SXSW  - digital55
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/snowden-speaks-nsa-whistleblower-addresses-sxsw/

======
line-zero
Here's a link to the Snowden's talk uploaded by ACLU:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPrDqoaHHSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPrDqoaHHSY)

------
higherpurpose
The article offers a pretty good summary of what Snowden said, but you should
watch (or rather hear) the video, too.

